# I want to soap!!



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I don't post very often but I read here everyday. I have slow slow dialup!!!
I want to make Christmas gifts for my very large family and I am going to start with the Walmart recipe. I had to call a relative in Colorado to see if she can get me the LouAna coconut oil. I have been to every walmart and grocery store within 200 miles and no one has it!! I'm in the middle of the desert in California.
Anyway this relative is going to check for me but then tells me her VERY large family are all allergic to coconut oil!!! HELP is there something else I could use in the walmart recipe instead of coconut?? What a pain. I will do it exactly as it says for the rest of the family but need to make a batch for them too.
I have never soaped before so am using the walmart because it sounds the easiest.
If anyone has any suggestions that won't scare me off :blush please let me know.
Thank you all in advance and have a great day!!
Patti


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My only suggestion would be palm kernel oil. It can be bought in flakes which makes is easy to use. I have made some batches using pko with no coconut and got plenty of bubbles and lather. You will most likely not find it local though. For small amounts try some on-line soap supply places. If you want a larger amount Columbus foods has good prices. Not sure on shipping to CA though.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

How about a castille with just olive oil. I make a bastille with 90% olive oil and 10% castor oil. Olive can be bought locally. I use the light version for soap or the extra virgin if it is on slae cheaper than the light. My goat milk castille has to cure a long time but I love it.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

You may also try safflower, I just love it! Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you can use the organic coconut oil that you can find in most any grocery store tho is exspensive and once soaped I doubt very much that they will be allergic to it at all. Not the same as drinking or eating it. What ever you do run it thru the calculator


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

In a typical walmart, the LouAnn coconut oil is in a smaller white container rather than a bottle like the rest of the oils. Look carefully on the upper left side of the oils display. I couldn't spot it, either. Steve finally noticed it.

Tom


----------



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank You all so much!!
I have a friend in Las Vegas and she found the coconut oil at her walmart. I do have one more question though, she said it comes in a 16oz container. Is that right? She said there was also a container of 32 oz but it was different brands and she couldn't remember which was which. She is coming my way this weekend and is bringing some but I want to make sure she gets the right stuff. If you could tell me what size the containers are so I can tell her, I would soooo appreciate it!
Thanks Again
Have a great day
Patti


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Patti,
It tells you in the recipe to use the 32 oz container.. if you do sub out the coconut in another recipe, PlEASE PUT THRU A SOAP CALCULATOR..This is very important that you do this. and sondra is correct, it is not coconut oil any longer when made into soap and I bet they can use it.. they could test a small sample on their arm... 
Barb


----------

